Is imgur.com working for you? - x____x
======
LinuxBender
DownDetector [1] shows a problem. More specific details and comments [2]

[1] - [https://downdetector.com/](https://downdetector.com/)

[2] -
[http://downdetector.com/status/imgur](http://downdetector.com/status/imgur)
this one strangely redirects from https back to http.

------
bufferoverflow
The server responds with HTML, but it's all broken.

------
java-man
no

